# *KNEESWORTH CHRISTMAS MEAL* (Cambs/Herts, etc) *TONIGHT!!*



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Time for the famous Kneesworth Christmas Meal again! Good Food, Great company, Brilliant host and Cheap crackers! What more could you ask for?!!

Date: Wednesday 14th December - Time: from around 7 - 7:30 start (Really hope this doesn't coincide with anyone's works do)

The address is: 
The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel: 01763 260414

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not now necessarily in TTs but all eager to have a good time  Always good company, a great host....oh, and the food's not bad either!

As usual, I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of holly! [smiley=santa.gif]  Especially as I missed last year's efforts! 

NOTE: If you've not been before, the Motel is located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take you into Shepreth, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge

We'll be pre-ordering as in previous years - makes it a bit easier all round - Please make your selections and let me know on this thread:

_*Starters*
- Garlic Mushrooms -
- Prawn Cocktail -
- Wild Mushroom Soup -
- Greek Dips -
- Chicken Liver Parfait -

*Mains*
- Roast Local Turkey (served with chestnut stuffing and pigs in blankets) -
- Grilled Salmon -(served with a Hollandaise sauce) -
- Vegetable Moussaka (v) -
- Steak & Ale Pie -
- Sirloin Steak (£5.00 supplement) -

*Choice of Sweet*_

1 Course : £10.95
2 Courses: £14.95
3 Courses: £19-95 
(including coffee and mints)

So, who's going to come and help us celebrate a good old Kneesworth Christmas? 

NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms + Roast Local Turkey (extra pigs in blankets!)
slineTT - Wild Mushroom Soup + Steak & Ale Pie
D6TTR - Chicken Liver Parfait + Grilled Salmon
jamman - Chicken Liver Parfait + Roast Local Turkey
phodge - Prawn Cocktail + Roast Local Turkey
Mr phodge - Chicken Liver Parfait + Roast Local Turkey
NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail + Roast Local Turkey (extra pigs in blankets!)
Mrs NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail + Roast Local Turkey 
lamps - Wild Mushroom Soup + Roast Local Turkey
was - Prawn Cocktail + Grilled Salmon
scoTTy - Greek Dips + Roast Local Turkey (extra pigs in blankets!)
jampott - Chicken Liver Parfait + Roast Local Turkey (extra pigs in blankets!)
Lisa - Prawn Cocktail + Roast Local Turkey
Williamo - Prawn Cocktail and Roast Turkey
SBJ - Garlic Mushrooms + Roast Local Turkey
W7 PMC - Prawn Cocktail + Roast Local Turkey (extra pigs in blankets!)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah great more huge dinners...... 

Moua and D6TTR please......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent - ball is rolling already 

Added!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Somebody say food count me in


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be there...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Somebody say food count me in


Consider yourself counted! Looking forward to seeing your newly fettled roadster!



phodge said:


> We'll be there...


Thought you might be


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Norman and Tina added from Fb


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello Paul, Pleased to say I have no football that night so please put me down to attend 

Looking forward to seeing everyone

Lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great news Lamps - look forward to seeing you too!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Paul

Loved to have joined in the festive feast but sadly works xmas bash on the same bloody night! typical !

Enjoy and see you soon

Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Loved to have joined in the festive feast but sadly works xmas bash on the same bloody night! typical !
> 
> ...


Aw, sorry Gareth. Always the problem at this time of year. Hopefully see you at the next one


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ho ho ho [smiley=santa.gif]

1 more for the list please Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> ho ho ho [smiley=santa.gif]
> 
> 1 more for the list please Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


So that's three ho's plus yourself then was?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Oh Was is coming we might have to do a bit of swopsies buddy if I dont get over before :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

List is building nicely! Anyone else want to join in our Christmas party?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Christmas menu has arrived!

Dimos has also asked if there is anything specific we would like to see on the menu this year.

Currently the menu is as follows:

Starters
- Garlic Mushrooms -
- Prawn Cocktail -
- Wild Mushroom Soup -
- Greek Dips -
- Chicken Liver Parfait -

Mains
- Roast Local Turkey (served with chestnut stuffing and pigs in blankets) -
- Grilled Salmon -(served with a Hollandaise sauce) -
- Vegetable Moussaka (v) -
- Steak & Ale Pie -
- Sirloin Steak (£5.00 supplement) -

Choice of Sweet

1 Course : £10.95
2 Courses: £14.95
3 Courses: £19-95 
(including coffee and mints)

Please let me know if there is anything else you would like to see on there or simply choose from the above and post on here.

Thanks all


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Blimey dont know if I can manage all that in one sitting but i'm willing to give it a go! :lol:

I'll go for 3 courses please Paul,soup then the turkey dinner please then the sweet choice 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm up for this. Now based in Suffolk until big move to the US in April.
Let me check my diary!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yum Yum so here we go.
Me: 2 courses, Wild Mushroom Soup and Steak & Ale Pie 
Donna: 2 courses, Chicken Liver Parfait and Grilled Salmon....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Williamo said:


> I'm up for this. Now based in Suffolk until big move to the US in April.
> Let me check my diary!


Welcome aboard! Hope the diary is free


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me - Prawns, Turkey & Pud

'Im - Parfait, Turkey & Pud

Ta! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for the quick responses  I've added all your menu choices to the first post - sweet choices can be decided on the night


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Chicken Liver Parfait & Turkey please


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Chicken Liver Parfait & Turkey please


Thanks matey


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

Hurrah. Looks like I can make it. 

Prawn Cocktail and Roast Turkey for me please.

Looking forward to meeting you all and catching those I've met before at West London meet

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Williamo said:


> Hurrah. Looks like I can make it.
> 
> Prawn Cocktail and Roast Turkey for me please.
> 
> ...


Excellent news! 

Choices added to the first post, look forward to meeting you too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like this is going to be a nice big Kneesworth Christmas knees-up! 17 on the list so far...

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have you contacted Graham (LoveiTT) mate

If you haven't I will send him a text as he's not on much anymore (mores the pity)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Have you contacted Graham (LoveiTT) mate
> 
> If you haven't I will send him a text as he's not on much anymore (mores the pity)


Yeah, sent him a couple of texts and messaged on FB but no response. Might be worth a try if you want to text him as well. Wouldn't be a proper Kneesworth Christmas without him :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Wouldn't be a proper Kneesworth Christmas without him :?


+1


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi,
Garlic Mushrooms & Roast Local Turkey please!

Thanks
Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Hi,
> Garlic Mushrooms & Roast Local Turkey please!
> 
> Thanks
> Simon


Hi Simon,

Choices added to the list - thanks matey. Looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yippee, thanks to Tim reminding me earlier it now looks like i'm in that neck of the woods (Stowmarket) all that week & i should be in my new Audi.

Will know for sure on Monday, but provisional food booking is Prawn Cocktail & Roast Turkey.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That's great news Paul - hope it's still good news on Monday!

Name and choices added to the list


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Defo coming 

You've got my food order? Do i need to do anything else prior to Weds such as pay a deposit?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Defo coming
> 
> You've got my food order? Do i need to do anything else prior to Weds such as pay a deposit?


Food order is on the list Paul - no deposit needed, just turn up on the night


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your food your choices - all now added to the list so I'll email them off to Dimos on Friday. If anyone has changed their mind, please let me know before Friday pm. Ta 

Still time for others to sign up if you want to come along


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tried to get an answer from Graham but no joy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Tried to get an answer from Graham but no joy


No reply here either - seems he's taken himself off-grid for a while. Shame


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The list of meals has been sent off to Dimos. If anyone has any changes they would like to make, speak now or forever hold our peace [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks everyone for getting back to me in plenty of time on this


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't wait. Cu tomorrow 

What kind of time do most arrive?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

around 7:15 is the average arrival time Paul - I usually get there between then and 7:30


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll probably be there about 8ish as it'll be a rush getting home from work...so get the beers in! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We'll keep your seat warm for you Penny!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Mate,

Just been to a Peterborough Morrisons petrol station to do an install at 10 to find out our bosses have mucked up and it's 10 o'clock tonight...

IM GUTTED

Please let me know if the pub wants paying for the meal I dont have a problem with that.

Have a great time.

Regards

James


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aw mate, that's rough 

Peterborough's only half an hour away - you could come and have your starter at least! 

We will get you to a Kneesworth meet one of these days!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else up for meeting at Graveley (near Stevenage/Baldock)? I should be there by 6:55ish


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Aw mate, that's rough
> 
> Peterborough's only half an hour away - you could come and have your starter at least!
> 
> We will get you to a Kneesworth meet one of these days!!


Rough isn't a one of the words I was using earlier..... :evil: :lol:

On a side note Graham texted me today to let me know he hasn't forgotten us but has a few things going on in his life at the moment so wishes us all the best and will be back one day


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Aw mate, that's rough
> ...


 :lol:

Good to hear Graham's not disappeared completely  Pass on our best won't you


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Have a great time tonight Chaps 

Wish I could be there but I'm stuck down in Portsmouth 

SJ


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope you all had a great time still stuck at work in Peterborough waiting for 2 very stupid* geordie fridge engineers to finish a simple install. :lol:

* Forgot their sat nav and seemed incapable of reading a map only 2 hours late :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul thank you once again for organising a very entertaining night. It was good to see familiar and new TTiers.

Happy new year to all.......


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice to see everyone,enjoyed myself very much,thanks again Paul for organising it.Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the Kneesworth crew.

Lamps


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great night, as always! Thanks for organising everything so well again Paul! 

Great to see all the familiar faces, and meet some new people too.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Paul, thanks for arranging yet another great night, good food and company as always 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You're all very welcome! 

Thank you all for coming and making it a really good evening - really good to see everyone again and to welcome a new face to the Kneesworth Crew 

Thanks to Tim and Lisa plus Dave & Penny for your company in our little mini-cruise  Thanks to Motorway Maintenance for shutting the M25 junction (again) and thanks to my sat nav, Penny's TomTom and my useless sense of direction for helping us to see Barnet's Christmas lights.... twice!! :lol: Finally got home at 00:35 after our little enforced detour :roll:

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Year


----------

